# Admin Button



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jeff

Is there any way to get for lack of a better term, an Admin Button so we could leave a message for which ever admin is on duty?  I hate to post problems in the general forum all the time and this could be a way to communicate directly with your team.

Example - today I can not reply to any PM in IE8 - IE9 or Chrome. I am on a work PC and can not add Firefox

Thanks

Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll have to see what I can do about that Gary.. there is an issue with the PM's today, they are working on it and it should be fixed very quickly.

Meanwhile, you are welcome to send any problems and/or comments to jeff at smokingmeatforums.com and if it's something I can't handle at the moment I can shoot if over to Brian or one of the other Admins/Mods.


----------



## fife (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff thanks for doing a great job on the site.


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

May I make a suggestion for a button, sorry this was wide open.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks and it looks like we need a leash for Meateater


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Thanks and it looks like we need a leash for Meateater




I might have some chain laying around somewhere...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary if I'm on the site I usually have the chat window open and check back and fourth quite a bit so you can pop into chat or send me a PM


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Thanks and it looks like we need a leash for Meateater


Sheesh, no humor allowed?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

I like funny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Lol - love you man and you know that !!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 28, 2011)

We need an HB button... if you need help, go to Helen Bach...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Sorry, couldn't resist..  in reality that is the furthest from the truth there is, lol!)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

meateater said:


> Sheesh, no humor allowed?




Hmmm, When did you get out?

I thought you were still doing time for 6 counts of smoking on the balcony.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

